# Labmaraner profile



## herbert13 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dear All

Have any members come across the cross breed "Labmaraner" a cross between a Weimaraner and a Labrador?

They seem to be popular in the US but fairly rare here.
I am experienced with Weimaraners and hence familiar with their characteristics/temperament etc. but wonder if this cross may have any drawbacks?

I tried this post on a Weimaraner Forum and the administrator refused to post it as he felt it would "upset" the members of the Forum and suggested a: "mongrels site"!

I realise that Weimaraner breeders are very protective of the breed and do not wish to cause offence!

Any response positive or negative would be appreciated.
Regards

herbert13


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

herbert13 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Have any members come across the cross breed "Labmaraner" a cross between a Weimaraner and a Labrador?
> 
> ...


Yep - I familair with weimaraners, and labradors as it happens. Not getting at you as it is a perfectly valid question ! But all i'll say on the subject is that I finally worked out why the Germans we reluctant to allow the dogs to be taken out of Germay all those years ago!
DT

I'll add - I cannt personally see how such a mating would improve either breed, the weim - is a renowned HPR , The hips are better then that of the lab as a breed . the colour would no doubt be black I would imagine.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

herbert13 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Have any members come across the cross breed "Labmaraner" a cross between a Weimaraner and a Labrador?
> 
> ...


Are you after a silver labrador


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Are you after a silver labrador


longshot..............


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

For someone who's going to keep quite I seem to be quite active at the moment - but in the US the Blue weimaraner is popular - someone from the south of england imported a blue recently and was advertising stud fees of £1000 - plus also planned litters!!! do not know what the outcome was!
DT
blue weims are NOT recognised by the KC incidently


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

herbert13 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Have any members come across the cross breed "Labmaraner" a cross between a Weimaraner and a Labrador?
> 
> ...


Is this a wind up?:tongue_smilie:


----------



## herbert13 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dear All

No it's not a wind up and the breeding was not intentional- accidents do happen!

I have heard that the Blue Weimaraner is not desirable in UK breeding circles so am surprised at that large price tag mentioned for a Blue Weimaraner. I have only met one and it had a great temperament and a very pretty dog too.

Most of the Labmaraner crosses I have seen online take the colouration of the Labrador and not the Weimaraner for some reason, so it is unlikely to be grey.

Regards

herbert13


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

herbert13 said:


> Dear All
> 
> No it's not a wind up and the breeding was not intentional- accidents do happen!
> 
> ...


Sorry Herbert, I hope I didnt offend you, your post topic is similar to one that is being debated as we type on another board...must just be a coincidence!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you have a weim cross lab litter on the way then???


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> I realise that Weimaraner breeders are very protective of the breed and do not wish to cause offence!


I think you'll find labrador lovers feel the same way about their breed too

Like DT, I cannot see any advantage in crossing. Both breeds are perfectly good at what they do already, in fact, I think labradors are perfect as they are 

What are you hoping to achieve/get in such a cross?


----------



## herbert13 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dear All

No offence taken; I am interested in everyones' input.

Yes there is a litter due at the end of the month.

I am new to the group and will try to upload an image for you to see.
What do you think?

Regards

herbert13


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Give me a springer any day:smile5:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry 
Have I lost the plot - forgive me if I,m wrong but thats not a weim??? already looks like a weim/lab to me!! So is this the dog that's in pup - if so what has she been breed with?
DT

ps she's a beautiful looking girl!


----------



## herbert13 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mother is a Weimaraner and the father a Chocolate Labrador.

The image is taken from a US internet site and hence not an exact match for the outcome of the parents above, but it gives you a rough idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Dundee said:


> I think you'll find labrador lovers feel the same way about their breed too
> 
> Like DT, I cannot see any advantage in crossing. Both breeds are perfectly good at what they do already, in fact, I think labradors are perfect as they are
> 
> What are you hoping to achieve/get in such a cross?


Sorry Dundee - was not intending to be disrepectful to the lab!! I've had a lab also!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

herbert13 said:


> Mother is a Weimaraner and the father a Chocolate Labrador.
> 
> The image is taken from a US internet site and hence not an exact match for the outcome of the parents above, but it gives you a rough idea.


Not a guarantee of what you'll get I'm afraid, there is a very good chance that the whole litter will be black - even if the father is a chocolate lab!! Dundee may help and I could be very wrong!!! but think it could well be the mother that carries the colour gene! and if the mother is a cross the black gene could easily be prominent dispite her colour!!! help me Dundee - I'm lost here!
DT


----------



## herbert13 (Feb 17, 2009)

You may be right, Double Trouble!

Both parents are pedigrees and it will be interesting to see the results of this cross.
I have not seen a black one when I have been trawling the internet.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

herbert13 said:


> You may be right, Double Trouble!
> 
> Both parents are pedigrees and it will be interesting to see the results of this cross.
> I have not seen a black one when I have been trawling the internet.


they had a litter of them on many tears rescue.


----------



## herbert13 (Feb 17, 2009)

You have some healthy looking Weimaraners DT

Do you mind me asking what you feed them on?

Have you tried the BARF diet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I use naturediet - (lamb) which I buy for berriewoods 
and arden grange!
they also get sardines or mackeral from time to time


----------



## herbert13 (Feb 17, 2009)

It looks like they are thriving on that!

Any skin problems?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Absolutely none whatsoever, firm stools, no health issues whatsoever.
the youngsters mother had a 0/0 hip score hoping the babe follows in her mums footsteps.

I did however lose a 4 years old to AI in march 2008


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I think you'll find labrador lovers feel the same way about their breed too
> 
> Like DT, I cannot see any advantage in crossing. Both breeds are perfectly good at what they do already, in fact, I think labradors are perfect as they are
> 
> What are you hoping to achieve/get in such a cross?


Here here  labs seem to be crossed with everything these days , i also cannot see a advantage about crossing these two breeds, they are both beautiful breeds and should be well left alone in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

herbert13 said:


> It looks like they are thriving on that!
> 
> Any skin problems?


coming back to this question - I have actually met very few if any weims that have skin problems - however I do know of a few that have digestive/food allergy problems - also weims can be quite sensitive to routine vaccs
DT


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

herbert13 said:


> It looks like they are thriving on that!
> 
> Any skin problems?


is this you??????????????????lol


----------



## herbert13 (Feb 17, 2009)

DT sorry to hear about your 4 year old; that is a very sad.

I fed my Weimaraner on Nutro Natural Choice and he was nearly 14 when he died.
All other dried food gave him terrible skin problems either due to allergy or dietary intolerance.
He suffered gastric torsion at 11 years old which was frightening but bounced back v. quickly thanks to a great vet and a 3 hour operation!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I have twice had to cope with bloat - the first time the stomach twisting - it was sown back BUT- that does not safeguard from bloat as people think - the second time she bloated the bowels twisted! survived it twice!
I do get annoyed with weimy owners who have not done their homework concerning bloat!
DT


----------



## Lhasalover (Jan 15, 2009)

I have never heard of this cross but I love all dogs crosses and pure bred. As long as there is no health issues I do not see a problem with cross breeding. Well I would say that as I love the doodles and poo crosses. :biggrin:


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

herbert13 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Have any members come across the cross breed "Labmaraner" a cross between a Weimaraner and a Labrador?
> 
> ...


I don't discuss cross breeding for fashion, people who do it aren't geniune dog lovers, they do it for the money, not for the welfare of the dog, they don't know what they are doing, why spoil a pedigree that has taken years to maintain the breed standard, by dedicated breeders and then cross it.:nono: :crazy:


----------



## woody woodpecker (Feb 11, 2009)

i hav a weim cross springer didnt get him fr a fashion reason it was n accident mum was a weim dad the springer. i wanted a weim but was way too much money for me and a i have a couple of springers which s a breed i love. so went to see him and hes just a choclolate weim! i love him and hes a great mongral very lazy from 4 pm onwards have to drag him outside for a wee!! i eep an eye out for bloat cos i did my research on weims before i looked at any. wouldnt go out of my way to look for a part cross he just came up and there was only 3 pups and she kept one he was the laziest one on the sofa so i picked him. hes not very bright but he is so loyal


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

woody woodpecker said:


> i hav a weim cross springer didnt get him fr a fashion reason it was n accident mum was a weim dad the springer. i wanted a weim but was way too much money for me and a i have a couple of springers which s a breed i love. so went to see him and hes just a choclolate weim! i love him and hes a great mongral very lazy from 4 pm onwards have to drag him outside for a wee!! i eep an eye out for bloat cos i did my research on weims before i looked at any. wouldnt go out of my way to look for a part cross he just came up and there was only 3 pups and she kept one he was the laziest one on the sofa so i picked him. hes not very bright but he is so loyal


Have to say that their always have been and always will be accidents! Great to read that you have your boy for the reasons you have - bet he's a beauty - would love to see pictures of him!

Just out of curiotisy as I have had both ess and weims - which have you found easier to train? Does your guy take on the traits of both breeds?? and which has most energy?
DT
Re - bloat - having had the same dog suffer this twice (survived both) it is something that I always allways like to bring to attention.


----------



## joel1995 (Feb 18, 2009)

Dear all

I am the person who has the LABMARANER puppies in the UK, My baby Missy (Weimaraner) gave birth to 6 very healthy chocolate puppies. I didnt do this for fashion and certainly not for the money, if you read about this breed of dog in the states you will see that they are a great temperment, and do not have the separation anxietys the weims have. Labmaraners dont have the same malt as the lab, what else can I say but what a truly remarkable dog........


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

They sound lovely.


----------



## woody woodpecker (Feb 11, 2009)

DT i found the springers much easier to train! chalie the weim cross springer is very thick! hes nearly 6 and has just got the idea of sit! but hes is lovely ill try and get some pics of him hes oftern mistaken for a pointer. he loves his walks but after that he couldnt care less if he didnt go out again and can sleep for england. but out on walks he never is out of my sight he loves to be near me and if he sees a rabbit or a deer he will try and run after it but he cries as he runs!!
my neighbor loved him and tried to get a dog like him which they couldnt find but found a dog that looked similar but there is only one charlie and will only ever be one like him as crossed dogs will always be different


----------



## jackblue (Oct 20, 2009)

joel1995 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am the person who has the LABMARANER puppies in the UK, My baby Missy (Weimaraner) gave birth to 6 very healthy chocolate puppies. I didnt do this for fashion and certainly not for the money, if you read about this breed of dog in the states you will see that they are a great temperment, and do not have the separation anxietys the weims have. Labmaraners dont have the same malt as the lab, what else can I say but what a truly remarkable dog........


iv just brought a labmaraner pup. he's lovely cant wait to get him in 3weeks. why are so many people againt this breed.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

This is an old thread Jackblue, 
Maybe you could post us pictures of your dog!
regards
NEW DOUBLE TROUBLE
WELCOME to the forum by the way!


----------



## jackblue (Oct 20, 2009)

oh thanks. im new to forums don't really know what im doing. by the way your dogs look lovely. i love waims


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

jackblue said:


> oh thanks. im new to forums don't really know what im doing. by the way your dogs look lovely. i love waims


Thank you!! so do I!! love weims that is! I love all dogs as it happens, but weimys hold a special place for me!
DT


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

can i ask how much these cross breeds go for??


----------



## jackblue (Oct 20, 2009)

sorry weims.yes i had 1 as a child, well he was my mum and dads, a rescue dog. but he was amazing. thank you for the chat. getting use to the forum now.


----------



## jackblue (Oct 20, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> can i ask how much these cross breeds go for??


i've paid £200. but compared to my gsd he was alot cheaper.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds a reasonable price, do you know anything about his parents, take it mum was the weim! what colour was dad? yellow???


----------



## jackblue (Oct 20, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Sounds a reasonable price, do you know anything about his parents, take it mum was the weim! what colour was dad? yellow???


 The dad's a chocolate lab. we met both parents the mum is absolutly lovely. iv got pics of the puppy but dont no how to post them.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

not bad!!! u wil hav to post piccys!! they r lovely looking dogs wouldnt mind one...dont see a problem with cross breeds myself would love a rottie cross akita!! x


----------



## jackblue (Oct 20, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> not bad!!! u wil hav to post piccys!! they r lovely looking dogs wouldnt mind one...dont see a problem with cross breeds myself would love a rottie cross akita!! x


i don't see the prob either. i'll try and post some pics. still working out how to do it.


----------



## LancashireLad28 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a one-year-old Lab/Weim cross (Walter) and he's an absolute diamond (pic is attached I think!) Both parents were pedigree working dogs and the litter wasn't intended. He's a wonderful pet. Given his bloodline he is an intelligent dog that needs plenty of exercise and mental stimulation, and he has certainly inherited the lab instinct to chew! Not advisable for a first-time dog owner but those with some experience and the time to invest will love the cross breed.


----------



## feathered-bird (Feb 20, 2010)

hi there, i have a labmaraner bitch, she will be 1yr on the 21st feb, she is a lovely chocolate colour but the build of her mum the weimaraner, she is a very intellegent girl with lots of energy!! she trains very well and is very obiedient but tries to do things in her own time lol, 
any one else have a labmaraner or weimador?
sarah


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

There is one on our regular walk, he looks like a chocolate wiemerainer... and at a time when wiemerainers (sp) had docked tails he looked more unusual in having a lovely full tail.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

why dont they put labels on these 'type' of dogs?

sort of like 

yugo bozz

doner karin

shimmy chew


they aint proper dogs in my eyes.

sorta like crossing a person with an ape.

mind you isee gangs of those drunk every weekend so i suppose it's possible.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

davehyde said:


> they aint proper dogs in my eyes.


Thats rather rude and arrogant dont you think?


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

I was just thinking that. I'm no fan of designer 'breeds' and this topic is about Lab - Weimaraner mix dogs as far as I'm concerned, but calling mixed breeds 'not proper dogs'???


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

davehyde said:


> why dont they put labels on these 'type' of dogs?
> 
> sort of like
> 
> ...


No need to be so rude, they are no more proper than your own dog so what they are cross whoose owners like to shorten their name to a more fun version, they understand they are a mix of two different dogs and in all honestly are still dogs.

Purebreed dogs also have weird names, People who live in glass houses should not throw stones.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

actually nonnie i dont think it is. it is my view as i stated.

i wont go into it too much but most breeds were bred to work and have those qualities in their breeding.

barring accidental mismates the need to cross gorgeous pedigree breeds deliberately escapes me.

and am i not entitled to my opinion?

i think it is more rude and arrogant of you to try and deprive me of a legitimate opinion.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

davehyde said:


> actually nonnie i dont think it is. it is my view as i stated.
> 
> i wont go into it too much but most breeds were bred to work and have those qualities in their breeding.
> 
> ...


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/36419-important-rule-regarding-crossbreeds.html

Remind to go on a golden retriever rant


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

geez, listen to you lot. you'd thought i'd just kicked a 3 day old pup.

my opinion is my own and i am as entitled to it as you are to yours.

you wanna start personal issues i am your man.


who wants to drive a car with the front end of a jag and the rear of a beemer.

both nice cars but what a mismatch.

and if you dont understand my vernacular dont have a pop over it.

when i say something aint proper it means it just dont seem right.

as in ' he is a proper folk'

maybe it's a language thing.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Last I checked Rusty is a proper dog, he barks, plays, eats and does everything else a proper dog does. 
Just because he's a crossbreed, a Springermute that makes him no different from any other dog except his breed.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

why do you all feel the need to go defensive????

god are your confidence levels so low???

i love the way you like make a mountain out of a molehill.

I DO NOT LIKE DESIGNER BREEDS... I DETEST THE STUPID PUNNY NAMES THEY GET AND THE CHEEK THAT PEOPLE HAVE TRYING TO CON PEOPLE OUT OF SERIOUS MONEY FOR A MONGREL.

that is my stance along with many other peoples.

if i dont agree with you that is MY RIGHT, A RIGHT I JOINED UP TO FIGHT FOR ALONG WITH YOUR RIGHT TO HOLD YOUR OPINIONS.

but by having an opinion you do not like dont call me rude and arrogant, that assumes you have the god given to dictate my thoughts.

so as an end to end to it i dont give a 

JACK RUSSEL X'D WITH A SHITZU


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

davehyde said:


> my opinion is my own and i am as entitled to it as you are to yours.
> 
> :


You are entitled to your opinion, but this is a privately owned forum, and according to the rules, you are NOT allowed to voice it on here.

How would you like it if someone said you didnt have a "proper" goldie because theres no way a dog like yours could do a days work? Hence show and working lines.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

So what makes for a "*proper dog*" then?


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

the day i cannot voice my opinion is the day i die.

no one on gods earth has the right to stop me, no one!!!!

and if it becomes as petty as 

"you can only say what i agree with cos it's my ball"

then IN MY OPINION it aint worth a crock of poo and aint a 'proper' place to have a forum.

look up what a forum is, a place to share thoughts ideas and opinions.

once it becomes censored it becomes a dictatorship and should be called such.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

davehyde said:


> why do you all feel the need to go defensive????
> 
> god are your confidence levels so low???
> 
> ...


I never judged you for picking a golden retriver a purebreed over a cross breed, I never insulted you as you don't need to do me.

It is against the rules and maybe you should respect that, I'm with Nonnie on this.

I do own a mix and I do NOT appreciate you call my dog improper/a fake/not a real dog.

My dog is no different from yours except the breed, and if you which to be breedist/pureist I recommend keeping your comments to yourself or going elsewhere as again it is against the rules.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

davehyde said:


> the day i cannot voice my opinion is the day i die.
> 
> no one on gods earth has the right to stop me, no one!!!!
> 
> ...


Click the little red X and leave then.

This forum is heavily censored as per the owners wishes.

Pity you have no respect for the other members on this forum.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

respect????? dont make me laugh!!!!

you think censorship shows respect???

i like all dogs bty. it is the ppl that deliberately breed and mislead i hate.

todays design hangs at the back of next years wardrobe. it's a never ending circle of grief


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

davehyde said:


> you think censorship shows respect???


Did i say as such?

Abiding by the rules, and not posting comments which can be deemed offensive by some is showing respect for the owner of the forum and its members.

Have your opinion, but keep it to yourself, as its neither wanted, allowed, not constructive in any way shape or form.

As i said before, if you dont like the way things are run on here, leave.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Got to admit i hate and dont see why 2 lovely pedigrees have to be crossed other than creating a designer dog to make big bucks, wht should a lovely breed as the springer and a cocker be crossed when they are such a good breed in their own right, the poodle beautifull dog and the lab and so many more, why would they need to be crossed. Ime not arguing the fact just making my point and if ever i could be convinced or made to understand then fine let them go ahead. Theres always been cross breeds and i love them i love all dogs but never have they been given such names as they do now they were simply crosses or mongrels.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

davehyde said:


> i wont go into it too much but *most* breeds were bred to work and have those qualities in their breeding.


my emphasis

By qualifiying your argument with the word "most" you have (not so neatly) avoided the problem that companion breeds were not bred for work and your position requires, if you are to remain consistent, that you show that crossbreeds are less able to fulfill this role or that companion breeds are not 'proper dogs' either.

In placing an arbitrary distinction of 'having working qualities' as the defining mark of a proper dog you are also denigrating dogs that cannot perform the tasks intended for their breed. A collie that won't herd becomes less than proper, a three-legged greyhound or a blind labrador similarly are devalued.

Apart, of course, from the obvious flaw that many top working, obedience, agility and service dogs are crossbreeds the abitrary nature of your benchmark for 'proper' smacks of breed snobbery.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Got to admit i hate and dont see why 2 lovely pedigrees have to be crossed other than creating a designer dog to make big bucks, wht should a lovely breed as the springer and a cocker be crossed when they are such a good breed in their own right, the poodle beautifull dog and the lab and so many more, why would they need to be crossed. Ime not arguing the fact just making my point and if ever i could be convinced or made to understand then fine let them go ahead.


See that's a fairer and more understandable statement.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

and on it went ad infinitum

obviously a contentious subject.

nuff said.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> See that's a fairer and more understandable statement.


Well thanks i hope so, because i do believe that nothing is so black and white and if these dogs are crossed and it betters the breed, and who are we to say that eventually they wont, i just hate the thought of the "experimenting" which i do think has happened crossing two very different/extreme opposites just because people "can" then peple buy them because they are "different" and pay the price for the priveledge


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Well thanks i hope so, because i do believe that nothing is so black and white and if these dogs are crossed and it betters the breed, and who are we to say that eventually they wont, i just hate the thought of the "experimenting" which i do think has happened crossing two very different/extreme opposites just because people "can" then peple buy them because they are "different" and pay the price for the priveledge


Actually I believe that's what they are doing with dalmatians mixing them with pointers because of the high uric acid? I agree I'm not for experimenting, if it's bred for a purpose than fine like the pug was mixed to the beagle to apparently help out the breathing problems and the lab to a poodle for service dogs. I do not agree with people oh I have two dogs lets see what mix they create and how much money can I make.

As the owner of a crossbreed I do not appreciate my dog being made out less of a dog just because his mum was a malamute and his dad was a springer, he's a lovely boy and a great dog plus a pleasure to own. I also own a purebreed and I do not feel the need to look down on people who choose to own crossbreeds.

Many people choose what dog they would like some will only have from a breeder, others from rescue some only want purebreeds others only cross. Whatever people choose their opinion should be respected as you would expect your own to be.


----------

